# any stores carry innovative marine



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

Does anyone know what stores in the markahm area carry innovative marine


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I looked for a long time and needed to go to Burlington, Coral Reef Shop. Great store!


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

I may order a 10 g im from reef supplies tonight..wou.
would you like to order one with me?


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*im*

I bought my 10 at coral reef shop, I might have bought the last one until their next order, if you decide to order from reef supplies get the I'm minimax reactor with extra foam, no one in Toronto has it, along with the ghost skimmer


----------



## Cove (Jun 2, 2014)

Sorry to bump, March at Frag box now carries them, I just ordered my Nuvo 20


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*im*

Nice.. Now I have an excuse to go their


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Great guy to deal with.


----------

